# CAAD9 or CAAD10



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have already decided on going with aluminum to upgrade from my entry level Trek. My LBS has one CAAD 9 (made in USA) left from last season and it's my frame size. It's a 9.4 with Rival group and Force carbon crank. Great looking bike and I can get it for a couple hundred off list price.

Seems like a great deal...but I made the mistake of checking out the new CAAD 10 frame. I'm wondering if it's worth the extra $200 to get a brand new 2011 shipped...or should I just save the cash (as I know I will use it on wheels or something else eventually) and go with last year's model.

Other than the tweak in frame design and paint scheme...what's the difference between the CAAD9 and CAAD10?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I just saw a CAAD 10 the other day. Didn't like a few things about it. Its all personal taste and money.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Id go with the CAAD9..................last year i was trying to decide between getting a CAAD9 or a CAAD10. I chose to wait for the 10's to come out and was disappointed so now instead......im buying a SS


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

CAAD9 is an awesome bike... I'm guessing the changes are probably fairly minimal in terms of ride quality...


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would think the changes are very minimal myself. The only visible difference I could see in the shop (outside of the decals) was that the CAAD10 top tube is wider than the CAAD9where it meets the head tube. The website claims this offers "maximum torsional rigidity"...sounds a bit gimmicky if you ask me! 

Otherwise...I think they may be about the exact same.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

mmcycle10 said:


> I have already decided on going with aluminum to upgrade from my entry level Trek. My LBS has one CAAD 9 (made in USA) left from last season and it's my frame size. It's a 9.4 with Rival group and Force carbon crank. Great looking bike and I can get it for a couple hundred off list price.
> 
> Seems like a great deal...but I made the mistake of checking out the new CAAD 10 frame. I'm wondering if it's worth the extra $200 to get a brand new 2011 shipped...or should I just save the cash (as I know I will use it on wheels or something else eventually) and go with last year's model.
> 
> Other than the tweak in frame design and paint scheme...what's the difference between the CAAD9 and CAAD10?


The CAAD 10 has SAVE seat stays should give it a smoother ride, and the frame has been reduced 200g. Id guess its a stiffer frame than the CAAD 9, though I have not ridden the CAAD 10. Its unlikely Cannondale took a step back in frame design.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

If you can get the better deal on the 9-4...I'd jump on that.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

According to my LBS, while the CAAD10 is 200g lighter and has SAVE (seat/chain stays), the ride quality of the 9 and 10 is not too much different. I saw some video on Peleton's website that the fork had changed with the 10 but not sure what that translates into ride-quality wise. (http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Special-Features/video/10/80/Cannondale-CAAD-10-Launch). Did they give you the opportunity to test ride both? I'd be curious if there was any significant difference.


----------



## PlanetSimon (Sep 6, 2010)

Get the CAAD9. I was in the same position – did I wait for a CAAD 10 or go with a CAAD 9? Luckily, where I live the CAAD 10`s are already out so spent a long weekend test riding them and by the end I had had enough of the CAAD 10 and ordered one of the remaining CAAD 9 frames – just waiting for it to be built up. For me, the CAAD 9 has something magical about it – just put a smile on my face every time I tried one, whereas the CAAD 10 just rode like any other mid-level carbon bike, and actually felt less comfortable to me. So I would say, if your priority is the ride feel, buy the CAAD 9. If your priority is a lightweight aluminium bike then get the CAAD 10. Ask your LBS if you can test ride and see if the CAAD 9 `speaks to you`!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

the caad10 is about 200g lighter. consider that most people are willing to pay $1/g to drop weight from their bike. thats your $200 right there. And this is for a newer year bike, which means resale will be higher, and the frame is the most impt part of the bike. the caad10 also will have a better ride with the save chain/seat stays and lighter weight. and you'll also feel better having the latest bike.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ended up going with the CAAD9-4...Personal preference on the "race red" over the 2011 paint schemes was a small factor, as was getting $200 off the price which allowed me to get the SRAM mix for my budget. Don't get me wrong...the CAAD10 is a sweet bike, but this just seemed right for me. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

good choice. enjoy the ride.


----------



## yules (May 10, 2010)

Guys, just say it:

10 is a better bike. (Lighter, stiffer, more comfy, same geometry)

9 is the LAST US made frame. (The flag print).

Now each of you do the math.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> and you'll also feel better having the latest bike.


Some might say you'll feel better having a Made In USA frame, even if it 'costs' you 200 gm.

I'll be able to have both. I'm loving riding my 2010 CAAD9-4 now, but will put the frame up for sale when my club gets our team 2011 CAAD10 framesets in, around February sometime.

The CAAD9 frame/fork (54cm/BBQ) will get sold to a new happy rider after that...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm looking at both the 9 and 10 for frame considerations only as I'll move my components over from my last bike. So for those that have been able to test both the 9 and 10 any chance you could be more specific on the ride distinctions between the two frames? I'd like to test ride both but it looks like the 10 won't be available until January and I'm out of a bike as of last week. I can pick up a 9 for $900 today. Trying to resist until I try the 10...

CdaleNut, what was so disappointing about the 10 compared to the 9?


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Honestly it wasnt just one thing i could put my finger on. I guess it was a mix of alot of different things......the paint schemes, the lack of the USA....the overall look.

Even tho everyone has told me the measurements are the same on both the 9 and the 10 to me theres something different about it. To me, the 9 looks "fast" just sitting there, the 10 IMHO didnt have that.

So i guess really it just comes down to personal preference but if it was my choice, id go with the 9 in a heartbeat


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

To be honest, I didn't ride a CAAD10 b/c the only one they had in the store was outfitted with DA...and knowing that was (way) out of my price range I didn't want to bother. I will admit that it did look sweet in race red and was insanely light when I picked it up...but the same could be said with the CAAD9-4 with the SRAM group. When it came down to it, the CAAD9 I rode felt awesome...and personally, I just like the look of the race red color scheme (on both the CAAD9 and CAAD10). Since a complete CAAD10-4 only comes in white/indigo or black, my personal preference was the race red CAAD9. The USA factor is cool...but I don't think it means the CAAD10 frame isn't of Cannondale's quality standards...it's just the way everything is going from a manufacturing standpoint these days.

If you are just looking for the frame, I'm assuming you can choose from any of the available 2011 paint schemes?? I would probably go with the CAAD10 at that point...but for buying a complete bike w/ SRAM, I couldn't pass up the discounted price and looks of the race red with the 9-4. Just sayin'...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

mmcycle10 said:


> To be honest, I didn't ride a CAAD10 b/c the only one they had in the store was outfitted with DA...and knowing that was (way) out of my price range I didn't want to bother. I will admit that it did look sweet in race red and was insanely light when I picked it up...but the same could be said with the CAAD9-4 with the SRAM group. When it came down to it, the CAAD9 I rode felt awesome...and personally, I just like the look of the race red color scheme (on both the CAAD9 and CAAD10). Since a complete CAAD10-4 only comes in white/indigo or black, my personal preference was the race red CAAD9. The USA factor is cool...but I don't think it means the CAAD10 frame isn't of Cannondale's quality standards...it's just the way everything is going from a manufacturing standpoint these days.
> 
> *If you are just looking for the frame, I'm assuming you can choose from any of the available 2011 paint schemes?? I would probably go with the CAAD10 at that point...but for buying a complete bike w/ SRAM, I couldn't pass up the discounted price and looks of the race red with the 9-4. Just sayin'..*.


Unfortunately, the LBS I'm dealing with can not get just the frame. I don't know the details but I'm left with having to buy a complete bike which is a bummer for me. I'll have to bug them some more about it. Definitely want a new bike for the warranty, service, etc...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

CdaleNut said:


> Honestly it wasnt just one thing i could put my finger on. I guess it was a mix of alot of different things......the paint schemes, the lack of the USA....the overall look.
> 
> Even tho everyone has told me the measurements are the same on both the 9 and the 10 to me theres something different about it. To me, the 9 looks "fast" just sitting there, the 10 IMHO didnt have that.
> 
> So i guess really it just comes down to personal preference but if it was my choice, id go with the 9 in a heartbeat


so what you're saying is you can't go as fast on the better bike because it doesn't have the colors and a sticker you like? you know you can make your own, right?

I have had long extensive rides on the 9 and 10 both with rivals. cousin has a 9 in my size and lbs lets me borrow the 10 for day outings. other than the 10 being a bit lighter, the ride is identical. the bikes are 99% the same, how can the ride be anything less than 98% different?

what the color of the bike is and what the paint looks like is subjective, and a non factor. if certain color bikes are faster under you, great, but i'd laugh in your face in a second.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

I'll throw my hat in the ring and say I'm not in love with the CAAD10 paint scheme either. It's not so much the colors as much as the design -- not lovin' the seat stays being a different color. And while it's pretty obvious in person (saw one this weekend) I had to look at the stock photos of the CAAD10 before I realized the "stripes" on the stays are really the number 10...

Luckly the CAAD10 I'll be getting is a custom paint scheme cooked up by our club and the Cannondale art department, and it's pretty nice. (a medium dark matte blue all over with some white and red highlights... our team colors are red,white, blue like the *cough* French flag).


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

if the rides are identical and 200g doesn't get your bibs all pinched in a bunch, then aesthetics would be a perfectly appropriate way to choose between bikes. 

nothing anyone has said or written has convinced me that I'm missing out riding a 9 instead of a 10.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

Acey-- are you getting the 10 based on the difference in rides or for team reasons?

And please post pics when you get your new bike!


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

RUV said:


> Acey-- are you getting the 10 based on the difference in rides or for team reasons?
> 
> And please post pics when you get your new bike!


@RUV

Hmm, I'd say I'm getting the frame "because I can", heh. We are getting a nice deal on the CAAD10 frameset and I figure the S.A.V.E stay's might be a nice upgrade, but I don't know if I'd be able to tell the difference in a double blind test. And then there's the 200 gram savings, it will almost make up for the full power light kit I ride with (Cygolite), since my CAAD9 is my only bike, used for commuting and fun rides.

So really, it's a luxury upgrade, I had no pressing need to do it. The CAAD9 will probably have about only about 3000 miles on it when I put it up for sale.

And yah, I'll take some snaps when I get the club frame in hand and built up!


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

> the caad10 is about 200g lighter. consider that most people are willing to pay $1/g to drop weight from their bike. thats your $200 right there.


I think I'll just dump half a water bottle and call it good!



> what the color of the bike is and what the paint looks like is subjective, and a non factor.


It's pretty obvious that color is subjective to everyone's personal tastes, and from a performance standpoint it's a complete non-factor...agreed. But at the same time you can't just dismiss the asthetics of a bike all together. Are you saying you wouldn't have a preference between say, a matte black bike and one that's hot pink with rainbow stripe wheels? That would really be a non-factor for you, all else being equal?


----------



## mike5065 (Aug 30, 2009)

mmcycle10 said:


> I think I'll just dump half a water bottle and call it good!
> ...


water is 1 gram per ml. 200ml is about 7oz. unless you use really small bottles, you've probably emptied way too much.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

mmcycle10 said:


> I think I'll just dump half a water bottle and call it good!
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious that color is subjective to everyone's personal tastes, and from a performance standpoint it's a complete non-factor...agreed. But at the same time you can't just dismiss the asthetics of a bike all together. Are you saying you wouldn't have a preference between say, a matte black bike and one that's hot pink with rainbow stripe wheels? That would really be a non-factor for you, all else being equal?


you can dump all the water you want, you'll just be thirsty, and still have a heavier bike once you take off the water bottle.

and yes its still a non factor.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> Unfortunately, the LBS I'm dealing with can not get just the frame.


If they're telling you that and they're a Cannondale dealer, then they're taking you for a ride and I would seriously think twice about doing business with them.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> If they're telling you that and they're a Cannondale dealer, then they're taking you for a ride and I would seriously think twice about doing business with them.


They are well known. Planning on heading over there tomorrow. Be nice to buy just a 10 frame/fork. Thanks for the direction!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow, I thought most of you liked the color schemes of the CAAD10. Like some of you, I don't fancy any of the CAAD10 color schemes. Hell, I didn't like any of the CAAD9 color schemes. 

If some of you guys ride smaller frames, you might want to check out the women's version. The paint schemes on the women's CAAD10 are far better. Cannondale even has a polished aluminum version in the women's frame. 

CHL


----------



## PlanetSimon (Sep 6, 2010)

Skyliner, you are confusing me. From 3 days ago `the CAAD10 also will have a better ride with the save chain/seat stays and lighter weight` but from 1 day ago `the ride is identical`. Which is it?

The bikes are not 99% the same, as pointed out in the publicity for the CAAD 10 
`As expected, tube shaping is more advanced than on the CAAD9 for better stiffness in certain directions but more tuned flex in others. The giant hydroformed down tube flares vertically at the head tube, the broad top tube sports a new squared-off oval profile, the seat tube is flattened and ovalised below the front derailleur clamp, and the chain- and seatstays boast SAVE shaping borrowed from the Synapse carbon bikes for improved comfort. There's also a newly tapered 1-1/8 to 1-1/4in head tube up front which surrounds a similarly fresh all-carbon fork ...`
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cannondale-2011-new-caad10-and-superx-26839

For me, the CAAD 10 was perfectly competent but I didn`t like the road feel at all (they didn`t ride at all the same to me) and whilst it is a completely subjective comment, it just didn`t have the spark that the CAAD 9 does. Maybe I was actually quicker on the CAAD 10, but it didn`t feel that way. 

Anyway, I would say that whilst looks are not everything, they do have some bearing - how many successful football (soccer) teams play in grey? A better looking bike will encourage you to ride it more (even if it is just subconscious), hence, making you stronger and fitter so by all means buy the bike that appeals to you the most.

As of yet, no-one knows the durability of the CAAD 10`s whilst the CAAD 9 is a proven frame.


----------



## mike5065 (Aug 30, 2009)

were you testing with the same wheels and tires on both the CAAD9 and CAAD10?


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

deleted


----------



## PlanetSimon (Sep 6, 2010)

mike5065 said:


> were you testing with the same wheels and tires on both the CAAD9 and CAAD10?


Sorry for the snail response. Your point is valid but using the same tires and wheels for the test rides wasn`t an option. Whilst the wheels, tires and tire pressures have an effect the frame still has an important role in shaping the road feel with the way the tubes amplify and resonate vibrations/frequency, Kinda like the way (musical analogy) a guitar and amplifier interconnect to produce the sound. For me, the test riding was enough to tell me that the CAAD 9 was the right choice for me. Just like for others the CAAD 10 will no doubt be the right choice for them.


----------

